# First time breeding, do you need special baby bunny food?



## Cuttlefishherder (Dec 18, 2010)

Or do you just keep food for mum on the other side of the cage so the babies cant get too it till they are old enough? We are essentially prepared for breeding but I just need to know that the mother will do every thing for the babies or if we need some thing for them...

Plus, is a year and a half old in rabbit years?
The  person who found the NZ was telling us we were kind to adopt such an old rabbit... She has had litters before and is supposed to be a good mother, a year and a half just doesn't seem retiring age. We are though planning on a second doe because we want to alternate litters between the two.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

Babies can start stealing pellets and hay as soon as their eyes open.  I put mine out on the grass the day their eyes open to get their first nibbles.  I believe it reduces weaning deaths.  Mom will take care of it all for ya.  And even if you put food high, those babies will get into it.  I've seen them climb UP mom as she's eating and sit in the food dish.  Silly rabbits.

Rabbits live 10 years ish, so either they don't know what they're talking about or they're just saying that to get rid of a not-so-good rabbit.  Their productivity reduces with age, but you've got a couple good breeding years on her still.

I have butchered a 2 year old rabbit and it was a little tough


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Dec 18, 2010)

So where would we put moms food then?

A pet rabbit breeder had connections and found us the NZ doe, she just weened a litter of 9 so she  shouldn't we that bad :/

We've been waiting a while to start breeding for meat, we would have started sooner but our first doe just up and died on us. Fed them in the morning and she was hail and happy and then at noon I came out to let the chickens out for free ranging in the yard and she was stone cold dead. Our buck was just fine and is still just fine today, he just needs some ladies to complete him. Lol


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

Put it wherever.  Just plan on a lot of wasted food for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah, okay coolio, thanks


----------

